# Shocked at the french GSD forum



## Mickeynads

Hi all,

Some of you may know us, we're the proud owners of 2 GSDs, one black and tanned Kailash and one blue Enakai. We live at the moment in France and we wanted to share our pics with french owners of GSDs.

We found a site where we introduced our babies, starting with Enakai, and Oh My God, i've never seen so many angry GSD owners in all my life 

We have been attacked very aggressively that Enakai is not a german shepherd, that her pedigree given by the UK kennel club is pointless and doesn't mean anything and more specifically that the American Kennel Cub, Canadian Kennel Club and UK kennel club are even more PSEUDO SWEARING since they don't recognize the international standard!! 

And even some members said about our dog that she was ugly and we should be ashamed, etc and the moderators didn't say anything (actually one of them said she was ugly) and when i said it's not right to say such a thing about puppies, i've been told by the moderators to accept criticism then finally blocked our post saying that blue GSDs is a shame and people need to be careful about people like me lying, calling our blue a GSD!!

REMOVED LINK 

I remember when I introduced my girl to you guys, I've been well welcomed, no one insulted my puppie and even if some of you didn't agree with blues, which i can understand, then none of you said to me that my girl is NOT a GSD and her pedigree is PSEUDO SWEARING or even that she is ugly!

So can anyone tell me if it's true that the American Kennel Club and Canadian and UK kennel club are actually not recognizing the FCI (international standards)??

PS: by far, this forum is the best GSD forum in the world!!! :wub:


----------



## Mickeynads

Also do you think it's right that I've been asked to put online all the papers of my dog in order to post on a GSD forum???


----------



## Jax08

The French...ehhhhhh....

LOL

Don't worry about it. Some people are just rude. Blue's are in the genes. Are they "acceptable" per breed standard? No. But that doesn't make your dog less.

If they don't know that blue's are in the genes then I would wonder what they really know about German Shepherds.

AKC does not follow FCI standards. That is correct. Any dogs that have a pedigree can be registered and bred regardless of quality. It's why there are American Show Line, German Show Line, Working Line. I can't speak for the other kennel clubs. However, right now it's the best system we have for purebred dogs.

Next time, we'll let Germany keep France.


----------



## SuperG

You know what cannibals say french people taste like ??? Chicken.


SuperG


----------



## Curtis

I think Enakai is gorgeous! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Curtis said:


> I think Enakai is gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Me too. That is an adorable and beautiful little pup. Rude is rude no matter where your from.


----------



## ApselBear

I'd like to see more recent photos of your little fur baby :thumbup:


----------



## Jax08

ApselBear said:


> I'd like to see more recent photos of your little fur baby :thumbup:


Me too!


----------



## Mickeynads

Thank you all for your support and reassurance  :wub:

@Jax08, thank you very much for the info. I checked and the UK kennel club run the world's largest dog event, Crufts since 1891 and I just found out that a blue and tanned has qualified for next year. 
If the germans could see how France has turned out, they wouldn't want it ;-)

@SuperG, you killed me there hahaha Good thing Enakai loves to eat chicken 

A friend has taken those pictures 2 days ago with her new Canon camera. You can see her eyes a lot clearer


----------



## SoCal Rebell

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Me too. That is an adorable and beautiful little pup. Rude is rude no matter where your from.


Adorable is the prefect term for that pup.


----------



## Mickeynads

I'm sorry the pictures were too big, had to resize them and now i think they might be a bit small lool Here's one you can see a bit better on my facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152507430157363&set=a.474666427362.264723.549212362&type=1&theater

Thank you SoCal


----------



## mssandslinger

Beautiful!!!! dont listen to anyone if they are only going to be rude! all that matters is you have gorgeous pups and you care about them


----------



## Piper'sgrl

Mickeynads said:


> Thank you all for your support and reassurance  :wub:
> 
> @Jax08, thank you very much for the info. I checked and the UK kennel club run the world's largest dog event, Crufts since 1891 and I just found out that a blue and tanned has qualified for next year.
> If the germans could see how France has turned out, they wouldn't want it ;-)
> 
> @SuperG, you killed me there hahaha Good thing Enakai loves to eat chicken
> 
> A friend has taken those pictures 2 days ago with her new Canon camera. You can see her eyes a lot clearer


She is one of my favourite girls on here. Beautiful LC blue GSD, who wouldn't want one!!


----------



## Mickeynads

Thank you all, I really appreciate it and even more now that i know my girl is soo hated here in France


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Wow she grew up into a seriously gorgeouus girl.


----------



## DaniFani

I hit the "translate" button on my computer and kind of made out some of the pages lol. Did someone claim that the blue's can't reproduce? I think I deduced that your blue came from a blue sire and a black/tan dam? So the breeder was breeding for that specific color? I am curious about the claims that blues can't reproduce. Or were they saying they shouldn't reproduce? 

That being said, I think most around here wouldn't promote a breeder that breeds for the "out of standard" colors, I think the people on that site were stating the same, in a not so American-polite fashion. However, we Americans are very sensitive. Just different communication styles and culture. ~shrug~ 

I wouldn't get too upset over what anyone thinks about your dog. As long as you're happy with it, that's all that matters. There are colors of the GSD I don't care for, but a good dog is a good dog. I personally like the all blacks and bis and then the darker/red sables. I'd say livers/blues/pandas are my least favorite on the "spectrum." Doesn't matter though, I'd take any color if the dog was balanced with great nerves and nice drives.


----------



## ApselBear

Gorgeous blue. I love blues and livers. I'd love to have one of each xD


----------



## HarleyTheGSD

They are extremely rude. Just because a pure breed dog doesn't fit the standard, does _not_ mean they should be bashed and called "ugly". I actually like uniqueness in things. My sable boy has hazel eyes, and I know that that is not the breed standard, but nobody yells at me and tells me that he isn't a GSD. I think your blue GSD is _gorgeous_! Be proud that your GSD is uniquely beautiful!


----------



## Ali B.

She's gorgeous! Stay away from that site!


----------



## deacon

Who in the world cares what the **** french say anyways? You would think they rule Europe since the cold war ended!! I wouldn't give them the time of day personally!!


----------



## selzer

It is an internet site. 

We have been criticized by some of the posts about white GSDs. 

I think we have a good team of moderators here that cover the gamut of working, pet, sport, breeder/rescue/shelter dog owners that for the most part, they are unlikely to encourage or participating in dissing individual dogs, and will intervene if it is warranted. But, the fact is, there are a lot of people out there whose passion for what is correct in the breed, that they too may be rather blunt when they see dogs that are incorrect being ooh'd and ah'd over. 

For example, the big ones. There is a problem in the US, that GSDs are often perceived as dogs that should be between 100 and 130 pounds. Because a lot of people like the big ones, there is a large following of large GSDs. And people here can sometimes be pretty adamant against breeding for size, the same as color.

I think that it is one step off when we look at someone's pet and complement it. If enough people complement the blues and livers (which I think are just so neat), then more people out there are going to be breeding for blues and livers and pandas, etc.

It is a balance. People with off colors and oversize have the same issues and need the same advice as people with correct sizes and the colors that are accepted. So we want these people here. We can learn from them and they can learn from us, and we can all share each other's stories and pictures. But, I certainly understand when people are not enthusiastic with people who are looking to purchase off color or over-sized dogs or to breed for them.

And, I think that we really shouldn't be dissing the French either here. This site was French, but you might hear the same sort of thing on a German or other site. And, it gets mighty close to being political. And, well, we may have some French members here, and they are actually as welcome as the rest. Reading stuff like this, from the perspective of someone who is French might really be upsetting.


----------



## alydbaby

I think your blue is gorgeous, I wouldn't let anyone make you feel any less just because she doesn't reach their standards. But just like how not all GSDs are the same, the same goes for French people and I agree with the last poster that bashing them as a whole could be perceived as offensive to anyone on this site that is from or lives in France. 

However, I do think the members of that forum are being way too harsh. There's a difference between stating your opinion on the breed standards and telling you to be ashamed of your pup. That's definitely not right ! 

If it makes you feel any better, they wouldn't like my pup either- my girl's parents are both oversized (about 105-110 lbs) so obviously she's going to be huge as well, which I know is frowned upon by a lot of people. It was never our intention to find an oversized GSD, but when my friend's dogs had pups we just couldn't resist !

Anyway, moral of my post, don't let them make you feel inferior. Your dog is beautiful and nobody should ever make you feel ashamed because they don't "meet their standards".


----------



## Whiteshepherds

People with an attitude who think its okay to insult someone's dog because of a color fault are really lucky other faults don't show up in pictures. (temperament, health etc.) They might find their dogs being victims of the same kind of garbage they dish out. 
Don't let them get the best of you.


----------



## Jelpy

Some boards are just rude. I visited one that was like an exercise in cannibalism...everyone was eating each other alive. I agree this is the best of all the boards I've been to. 

And your pups are gorgeous. Anyone who says otherwise is a mean spirited fool.

Jelpy


----------



## HarleyTheGSD

HarleyTheGSD said:


> They are extremely rude.


Just to clear things up, I wasn't referring to the French in general. Lol. Just the people posting rude things.


----------



## Nigel

Mickeynads said:


> Thank you all, I really appreciate it and even more now that i know my girl is soo hated here in France


I'd bet there are plenty of people in France who'd love your dog. Unfortunately you just ran into some snobs concentrated on a forum, sucks to hear for sure, but try and shrug it off, I bet your dog doesn't care!


----------



## kjdreyer

Wow, some people got tres angry on that thread, there were a LOT of !!!!!!!'s. I'm going to remember the Calmez-vous, though, I should get a lot of use out of that! I only made it through 4 pages, and my skin wouldn't be thick enough for that forum, but I'm glad you found this one instead. And, I think your dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## Sarah~

I love GSDs of any color, my goal is to have one of each lol! I have yet to meet an ugly GSD, at least by my taste


----------



## Chip18

I seem to be attracted to breed outside of standard ? White Boxers and OS GSD's?  The Boxer I knew my GSD I saw a two breed standard dogs and though they were off??? Came here and oh...once again I'm the odd duck out! 

I'm sure there are "civil" GSD boards in France you would just have to find them!

Thing I like about this board, unlike the Boxer board is that while folks have difference of opinions on how to train a dog. E collars and prongs are options open to discussion. Being a leader to puppyyour dog actually means something! And saying "Dog Parks" can be a problem is not viewed as some kind of radical left wing concept! 

Someone over there things her badly behaved out of control puppy is an "Aggressive dog!" I love Boxers but I need a break from soft and goofy! So I spend most of my time here! 

Your dogs are beautiful sorry you got so much flack.


----------



## Mickeynads

Thank you very much for all of your support :wub:

Of course, I'm not here to bash french in general. If i wanted to bash a french person, i'd go and stand in front of the mirror since i'm born and raised here  

Yup i'm french but having said that, I condemn strongly this arrogant attitude that we came across on the french board and to me it was important to show the difference of tolerance between cultures regarding dogs and their standards. French are extremely strict about that, more than anyone else, even on their forum..

All we wanted was to share pictures of our babies with GSD lovers, without talking about standards, like we did here. And we made it clear on our posts on the french forum from the start that we were not here for that, not here to make any arguments, just here to share pictures. That wasn't even accepted. The response towards us were very aggressive (indeed loads of CAPITAL LETTERS and !!!! lol) and i'm even more shocked that they blocked the whole post just because Enakai doesn't fit the standard 

And by the way, the person who said Enakai was ugly was one of the moderator so it goes to show the atmosphere on this forum..

And that's without mentioning how much they made fun of us when we went on their chat: calling us a massive thunderstorm over the french board because of Enakai and the way she looks 

I mean i looked at other french gsd forums and it seems that if your dog doesn't fit the standards, you are not welcomed and almost get banned from the forum.

A forum called GSD is, so I thought, for people to share about their GSD, regardless if they meet the standards or no. Also asking us to put Enakai's documents online i don't think this is right. It's like asking someone to show their ID card in order to post on any forum. 

Now as for the breeders who breed towards certain colors, i can't say much about it. I know my breeder said she wasn't breeding specifically towards this color (i think it was the 1st time she had blue and since then she only had "standard" colored pups). On the french forum, they were not saying blue can't reproduce but that they should never be allowed to reproduce since it's a wild breeding. We met an ex-police dog trainer who told us they used to kill all white and blue pups. And reading negative and aggressive comments about Enakai, i understand how this is possible 
All I can say is Enakai is healthy and has a great temperament, that's really what we were looking for and so far we're happy and love her too bits and so do we love all the GSDs :wub:


----------



## Bob_McBob

There are some real jerks replying to that thread, but they do have a point about your breeder intentionally breeding blue coats.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Mickeynads said:


> *PS: by far, this forum is the best GSD forum in the world!!! :wub:*



Looks how smart you are 

:wild:


----------



## martemchik

I know this is tough for single language Americans to understand, but many times, there is a huge loss in translation. Words don't always translate the right way, and so someone with English as a second language might not understand how harsh a word in English sounds or is taken due to a cultural difference or just being the "wrong" word.

Like for example...if you look in a thesaurus, dislike and hate will be synonyms. But the use of each of those words signifies a different level of feeling. Each culture and language has that, and when you try to translate, there can be confusion.

I've heard this about Americans from Europeans...we love to use "love" to signify how much we like things. We throw that word around A LOT. "I love this burger." "I love that car." ect. In Europe, many cultures truly reserve that word for just what it really is, a feeling towards a person or possibly some other living thing. But the "love" of an inanimate object is almost comical to them.


----------



## ApselBear

martemchik said:


> I know this is tough for single language Americans to understand, but many times, there is a huge loss in translation. Words don't always translate the right way, and so someone with English as a second language might not understand how harsh a word in English sounds or is taken due to a cultural difference or just being the "wrong" word.
> 
> Like for example...if you look in a thesaurus, dislike and hate will be synonyms. But the use of each of those words signifies a different level of feeling. Each culture and language has that, and when you try to translate, there can be confusion.
> 
> I've heard this about Americans from Europeans...we love to use "love" to signify how much we like things. We throw that word around A LOT. "I love this burger." "I love that car." ect. In Europe, many cultures truly reserve that word for just what it really is, a feeling towards a person or possibly some other living thing. But the "love" of an inanimate object is almost comical to them.


What is love? Baby, don't hurt me! Don't hurt me, no more.


----------



## alexg

Quote:
Originally Posted by *...* 
_The internet has become a watered down, hand-holding, Kumbaya, be-nice-or-else wussfest over the last ten years. If anything people have just gotten more sensitive to the slightest harsh word, it's not that anyone has gotten more "hateful."_

_I've been surfing the information superhighway for roughly 18 years now. The word of today is Oversensitivity_

I don't know if that's it entirely. People have always disagreed but we've just forgot how to be respectful of one another. The anonymity of saying what you want while insulated by a screen and keyboard makes it easier for some to be completely intolerant of any view other than their own. 
__________________

Above the the post and reply from the convo on another forum, and not the doggie forum ...


----------



## Ellimaybel

alexg said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *...*
> _The internet has become a watered down, hand-holding, Kumbaya, be-nice-or-else wussfest over the last ten years. If anything people have just gotten more sensitive to the slightest harsh word, it's not that anyone has gotten more "hateful."_
> 
> _I've been surfing the information superhighway for roughly 18 years now. The word of today is Oversensitivity_
> 
> I don't know if that's it entirely. People have always disagreed but we've just forgot how to be respectful of one another. The anonymity of saying what you want while insulated by a screen and keyboard makes it easier for some to be completely intolerant of any view other than their own.
> __________________
> 
> Above the the post and reply from the convo on another forum, and not the doggie forum ...


 I concur. Think about when you may be texting someone whom you know really well. You may be busy working or something while they are doing nothing but texting you. Therefore what occasionally happens is one of you sends a text that without the infliction of human voice is open to be taken as insulting, hostile, loving, worrying, caring, anything. I have had many misunderstandings with texts of this manner. Now consider that the majority of people on the internet are complete strangers. You never hear or see inflictions of voice or facial expressions. It's all about perception and the ability to keep an open mind.


----------



## wolfstraum

First off - I have always loved your blue girl! I think she is gorgeous! A friend has a blue Weim and I think she is much prettier than the standard taupe color....but also a disqualifying faulted color just like in GSDs......

IF blues were allowed, I would probably have one....but they aren't......that does not make it right or correct or even remotely acceptable to bash an owner who has one and loves their dog!!!! 

And yes, I have heard that in many European kennels, in the past, blues, livers or whites would have been culled at birth (ie - killed).....not sure if it would happen today there - here in the US a breeder following the FCI standard would most likely sell or place the pup with no papers in a companion home....Unfortunately, there are many here in the US who market them and breed them on purpose as 'rare' colors. I know of one blue and tan that was born and the breeder was so puzzled by the color he sold it at half price as a pet - that was the first blue I ever saw...both parents were titled also.

On any forum, there are people who are more emotional than knowledgable....and some with a little knowledge who then assume they are experts....sounds like the French based forum is pretty full of that! Ignore it.....their loss.....

Lee


----------



## Mickeynads

The thing is i'm French, born and raised here, my fiancé is English so i don't need a translator to understand what they say  and trust me, when a french says your dog is ugly the way they did, the way they spoke to me, really harshly, they really meant what they said, really meant to hurt. They were that harsh that even some members (not a lot maybe 2 or 3) stuck up for me and told them to leave me alone. In general i don't let people to get to me specially over the net, but here people were so abusive, even on the chat, that it kind of upset me. 
I mean everyone have preferences, I love certain type of dogs over others but in no way will I say to an owner that his/her dog is ugly, specially if i'm a moderator of a forum, just by principle.

@Bob McBob, i know what several people think about blues and this is really why my point was not to even talk about standards but only about GSDs and our love for them. The problem in my post is that everyone was going on and on about the fact i should be ashamed to call my blue a GSD, that she's everything other than being a GSD even if she's a pure bred and has a pedigree from the UK kennel Club, it didn't matter to them. In order for me to post on their forum, my dog needed to fit the standard , like my black and tanned boy, and this is what all the argument was about (more than the fact that my breeder had blue litters). I mean Enakai might not meet the standard as we know today, even if the blue has always existed from the start of the breed, but calling me a liar just because I say Enakai is a pure bred GSD, that i should be ashamed to even post on a GSD forum, really got to me. I'm not a breeder, just a GSD lover who loves sharing with other GSD lovers and i think they really really were over the top  But the good thing is, I'm here and i love this forum and it's ok if i'm not allowed on a french GSD forum, as long as i'm here :wub:


----------



## Mickeynads

wolfstraum said:


> First off - I have always loved your blue girl! I think she is gorgeous! A friend has a blue Weim and I think she is much prettier than the standard taupe color....but also a disqualifying faulted color just like in GSDs......
> 
> IF blues were allowed, I would probably have one....but they aren't......that does not make it right or correct or even remotely acceptable to bash an owner who has one and loves their dog!!!!
> 
> And yes, I have heard that in many European kennels, in the past, blues, livers or whites would have been culled at birth (ie - killed).....not sure if it would happen today there - here in the US a breeder following the FCI standard would most likely sell or place the pup with no papers in a companion home....Unfortunately, there are many here in the US who market them and breed them on purpose as 'rare' colors. I know of one blue and tan that was born and the breeder was so puzzled by the color he sold it at half price as a pet - that was the first blue I ever saw...both parents were titled also.
> 
> On any forum, there are people who are more emotional than knowledgable....and some with a little knowledge who then assume they are experts....sounds like the French based forum is pretty full of that! Ignore it.....their loss.....
> 
> Lee


Thank you very much for your message 

I understand that people prefer to have allowed dogs. Blues only started to really come out now. But in France, you have no forum, no facebook page talking about blues, like if it was a forbidden topic 
Unfortunately, from what this ex police dog trainer told us, breeders still kill the blue pups ;(


----------



## Mickeynads

Also they kept on saying that Enakai was a blue bay shepherd. 
berger allemand poil long, blue bay shepherd, berger blanc suisse, elevage des gardiens du pacte et legend of darkness

Even though i told them there are only 2 breeders of blue bay shepherds in the world, one in Normandie and one in Florida and i got Enakai in York, England. It's like they refused to hear that she could be linked in any way to a GSD and prefered to say she was something else :/


----------



## msstone

The French can be very Rude. They hate Americans even though we saved their butts in WW1, WW2, and Vietnam. Point is the French need to get over themselves and realize they are just as good or bad as anyone else on this planet. I am sorry they were so rude to your dogs. Consider the source and tell them to get some manners. I would love to have a blue. I just want to rescue older dogs, so no puppies for now. I don't know if many people would be able to tell a blue from a black. Best of luck in France.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Oh screw them, your dogs are gorgeous! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alexg

Mickeynads said:


> The thing is i'm French, born and raised here, my fiancé is English ...


So, that watery thingy, do you call it la Manche or the English channel?


----------



## wolfstraum

Mickeynads said:


> Also they kept on saying that Enakai was a blue bay shepherd.
> berger allemand poil long, blue bay shepherd, berger blanc suisse, elevage des gardiens du pacte et legend of darkness
> 
> Even though i told them there are only 2 breeders of blue bay shepherds in the world, one in Normandie and one in Florida and i got Enakai in York, England. It's like they refused to hear that she could be linked in any way to a GSD and prefered to say she was something else :/



I guess that is sorta like the whites being Swiss shepherds....dogs of pure breeding, used to found a color breed. I had color breed horses, so this is just normal spin off to me!

The color standards were set for reasons far back, now lost in time, only conjecture about why. I breed, so would not keep one if I produced it....but I would not demean or hurt someone over it. Now DNA tests are available to test for many colors, markings and patterns....like the black face...

Your girl is every bit as pure a GSD as any other, just a disqualifying color....they sound like idiots.....

Lee


----------



## Sunflowers

msstone said:


> The French can be very Rude. They hate Americans even though we saved their butts in WW1, WW2, and Vietnam. Point is the French need to get over themselves and realize they are just as good or bad as anyone else on this planet. I am sorry they were so rude to your dogs. Consider the source and tell them to get some manners. Best of luck in France.


Missed the part about the OP being French, did you


----------



## middleofnowhere

So far as the French go, remember those of us in the US would be Brits if the French hadn't helped us out a while back...

As far as the other board being rude -- there are boards here only for the thick skinned, too. Not just a French thing...

So far as them insulting your dog and you -- It's the internet. It's easy to do when you can't see the person. A bit harder in person. My question: Why do you care what they think?


----------



## Ellimaybel

Sunflowers said:


> Missed the part about the OP being French, did you


Thank you! This is why attention to detail is important. Even if you don't want to read the whole thread, at least read the page before you hit reply.


----------



## Bridget

Your puppy is beautiful. *** Removed by ADMIN ***


----------



## carmspack

Is your dog a pure GSD? 
I visited the Blue Bay SHEPHERD web site and do not see the word German . I do see that it is a creation of this Vicki Spencer to create a dog that looks like a wolf. Likewise attempts for the Timber Shepherd.

Your French forum made comment that a blue GSD would not be consistent or approved by FCI standards , which would have the universally accepted breed standard. Blue would not fit into that criteria . Are they not saying they should not be bred, something lost in tone or translation , that one should not go out and deliberately breed "novelty" dogs or colours , and adhere to the standard?


----------



## OklahomaGSDonTheRez

Come on people, dont judge the french by the thoughts and actions of one or a few people. I mean, if they watched the news in the 1994 then they might think that all americans hate their wives, murder them with undersized gloves and love to run from the police in white bronco's. I bet there are french people that love americans. After all, they gave us the french fry.:shocked:


----------



## Castlemaid

Every forum has its own personality and culture. People are over-reacting by judging an entire nation on the comment of a few individuals. 

There are GSD forums right here in the English language that can be just as rude and attacking. 

I love it how some people's response to rude attacks is attacking back in the same rude manner - like, is that supposed to prove that you as an individual are somewhat better than they?


----------



## Tattersail

carmspack said:


> Is your dog a pure GSD?
> I visited the Blue Bay SHEPHERD web site and do not see the word German . I do see that it is a creation of this Vicki Spencer to create a dog that looks like a wolf. Likewise attempts for the Timber Shepherd.
> 
> Your French forum made comment that a blue GSD would not be consistent or approved by FCI standards , which would have the universally accepted breed standard. Blue would not fit into that criteria . Are they not saying they should not be bred, something lost in tone or translation , that one should not go out and deliberately breed "novelty" dogs or colours , and adhere to the standard?


No Carmspack, they're saying that because it's a blue GSD (which is not mentioned in the FCI) there is no way in **** that it is ACTUALLY a GSD, it's some sort of "shepherd" type dog but not one of their beloved German Shepherd Dogs, and how dare she claim that it is.... they were very very rude and narrow minded in the whole discourse... Saying the blue's aren't even present in the GSD lines :crazy:


----------



## TinkerinWstuff

I'm a mod on a motorcycle forum which is really just cleaning up spammers and merging posts. We don't really care if someone's feelings are hurt. Post pic of your girlfriend and someone might say she's ugly. It's a free place where adults can come and go as they wish. We prefer people ignore what they want as opposed to asking every opinion they disagree with to be censored. What would happen at the grocery store if some said your dog was ugly? Expect management to throw them out?

Just find where you fit in and be happy!


----------



## Mickeynads

alexg said:


> So, that watery thingy, do you call it la Manche or the English channel?


Hahaha we call it the English Manche


----------



## Mickeynads

Tattersail said:


> No Carmspack, they're saying that because it's a blue GSD (which is not mentioned in the FCI) there is no way in **** that it is ACTUALLY a GSD, it's some sort of "shepherd" type dog but not one of their beloved German Shepherd Dogs, and how dare she claim that it is.... they were very very rude and narrow minded in the whole discourse... Saying the blue's aren't even present in the GSD lines :crazy:



Thank you very much Tattersail, that's exactly that :thumbup: They refused to accept she was a GSD. As Lee said, she might have a disqualifying colour but doesn't mean she's not a pure-bred GSD.


----------



## Mickeynads

Why i do care about what has been said is because I think you can judge people by their actions, their opinions but you can't judge a dog just by the way it looks? I mean Enakai has done nothing than being a happy dog and it will always upset me if someone says bad things about her.

Also thinking of all those blue and white pups that are still being killed over here because of their color really makes me so sad. So i think it's the whole lot that really got me. I might be a bit too much sensitive or idealist but because we have the possibility to stay anonymous on the internet doesn't give anyone the right to be so rude with someone they don't know. I don't think in real life, in a grocery shop or anywhere else, people would insult anyone else that easily. That's my opinion. 

As for the french in general, I don't really feel offended by what is being said here. There was a report on our national channel stating that french were the most arrogant in Europe from tourists point of view lol This might be coming from the fact that French are also the most depressed in Europe according to another study. 
Also we have a culture that makes french in general quite strict about standards, not only in dogs, but also in jobs, the way you dress, etc. I see that almost everyday with my fiancé who can't speak french that well and he always gets asked what's the point of staying in France if he can't even speak the language 

Having said that, fortunately not all of us are like that, like in every countries, i guess there are good and bad ones. I personally love America, that much that we're planning on moving there after my PhD. 

Now my point was to say that you can be into GSD standards but can't just reject all the dogs that are not fitting your view of standards.


----------



## middleofnowhere

But people can & do reject whatever they want for whatever reason they want or no reason at all. The only person you can control is yourself. You can allow people to offend you by taking offense or you can blow them off and get on with it. Or something in between.


----------



## Mickeynads

middleofnowhere said:


> But people can & do reject whatever they want for whatever reason they want or no reason at all. The only person you can control is yourself. You can allow people to offend you by taking offense or you can blow them off and get on with it. Or something in between.


Yes sure but here they're not only offending my dog, they're also denying the fact that she's a pure-bred GSD when she is (she has a pedigree from the UK kennel club) and either her color fits the standard or not, i cannot let this being said on a GSD forum.


----------



## EileensZoe

OklahomaGSDonTheRez said:


> Come on people, dont judge the french by the thoughts and actions of one or a few people. I mean, if they watched the news in the 1994 then they might think that all americans hate their wives, murder them with undersized gloves and love to run from the police in white bronco's. I bet there are french people that love americans. After all, they gave us the french fry.:shocked:


 Belgians gave us french fries, not the French.


----------



## Jax08

EileensZoe said:


> Belgians gave us french fries, not the French.


Belgians rock!


----------



## MichaelE

Jax08 said:


> The French...ehhhhhh....
> 
> LOL
> 
> Next time, we'll let Germany keep France.


Ha, we don't want it either. 

Q: How do you get a French waiter's attention? 
A: Start ordering in German. 

Q: Why did the French celebrate their World Cup Championship in 2000 so wildly?

A: It was their first time they won anything without the help of the U.S. 

Q: How did the French react to German reunification?

A: They put up speed bumps at the borders to slow down the Panzers. 

Q: What did the French waiter say to the German General?

A: Table for 100,000 sir?

Next time there's a war in Europe, the loser has to keep France.

Tell a few of these on their forum.


----------



## lalachka

Funny. And classy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

I used to live in Germany when I was in the Army. We traveled to France several times. We found a lovely restaurant just across the border from the Rheinland-Pfalz area. We loved it! The people were friendly and kind. Went to Paris and the Parisians were very rude. I was nearly pushed off a sidewalk into a vehicle by a lady that wanted by me. But you knwo that can happen in New York too.

I think your dogs are lovely.


----------



## Lucy&Jax

Mickeynads said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Some of you may know us, we're the proud owners of 2 GSDs, one black and tanned Kailash and one blue Enakai. We live at the moment in France and we wanted to share our pics with french owners of GSDs.
> 
> We found a site where we introduced our babies, starting with Enakai, and Oh My God, i've never seen so many angry GSD owners in all my life
> 
> We have been attacked very aggressively that Enakai is not a german shepherd, that her pedigree given by the UK kennel club is pointless and doesn't mean anything and more specifically that the American Kennel Cub, Canadian Kennel Club and UK kennel club are even more PSEUDO SWEARING since they don't recognize the international standard!!
> 
> 
> 
> And even some members said about our dog that she was ugly and we should be ashamed, etc and the moderators didn't say anything (actually one of them said she was ugly) and when i said it's not right to say such a thing about puppies, i've been told by the moderators to accept criticism then finally blocked our post saying that blue GSDs is a shame and people need to be careful about people like me lying, calling our blue a GSD!!
> 
> REMOVED LINK
> 
> I remember when I introduced my girl to you guys, I've been well welcomed, no one insulted my puppie and even if some of you didn't agree with blues, which i can understand, then none of you said to me that my girl is NOT a GSD and her pedigree is PSEUDO SWEARING or even that she is ugly!
> 
> So can anyone tell me if it's true that the American Kennel Club and Canadian and UK kennel club are actually not recognizing the FCI (international standards)??
> 
> PS: by far, this forum is the best GSD forum in the world!!! :wub:


Until I read this post I had never heard of a blue gsd and I've just spent some time researching them and omg I'm in love, your Enakai is absolutely gorgeous :wub: anyone who says she's ugly needs their head testing, the colour is amazing  I've talked to hardcore gsd owners in the past and been told my Jax isn't show worthy because his back legs don't slope, his one ear flops down and even that he has flex of white in him, but I didn't have him to show, I had him to cuddle and go on long walks and to be a companion. They weren't interested.


----------



## Mickeynads

Thanks a lot everyone for your kind messages  
MichaelE LOL your post made me laugh  Unfortunately (or fortunately) i have been banned from their forum because of the color of Enakai so won't be able to say anything anymore on a french gsd forum Hhhhhhh


----------



## QballK

martemchik said:


> I know this is tough for single language Americans to understand, but many times, there is a huge loss in translation. Words don't always translate the right way, and so someone with English as a second language might not understand how harsh a word in English sounds or is taken due to a cultural difference or just being the "wrong" word.


You don't say?



It is not always easy being married to a German. 
My wife can be a bossy one but I wouldn't have it any other way. 
They are strong, proud and don't beat around the bush. If they have something to say, they will say it. My understanding is, that she was booted because of it. 
I've lived long enough in Europe to understand how cultural subtleties can be confusing. German isn't easy but French is impossible. I am certain there have been misunderstandings from the get go.


----------



## Jax08

Mickeynads said:


> i have been banned from their forum because of the color of Enakai



We will never ban you because of her color! We might if we don't see new pictures though!


----------



## Alice13

Relax. To me these people are ignorant and stupid. True that blue and liver gsds along with show lines aren't what you'd call the 'original' gsds but that doesn't mean they don't exist under the breed. The French have to learn to accept the reality and not live in the past where all GSDs were black and tan. Besides even the Germans accept blue GSDs so what's their problem. It's not like GSDs originate from their country that they are outraged at the changes made on these dogs. Just ignore them and if I were you I'd quit that forum.


----------



## Mickeynads

Jax08 said:


> We will never ban you because of her color! We might if we don't see new pictures though!


Don't worry, I will keep the pictures coming


----------



## Mickeynads

Alice13 said:


> Relax. To me these people are ignorant and stupid. True that blue and liver gsds along with show lines aren't what you'd call the 'original' gsds but that doesn't mean they don't exist under the breed. The French have to learn to accept the reality and not live in the past where all GSDs were black and tan. Besides even the Germans accept blue GSDs so what's their problem. It's not like GSDs originate from their country that they are outraged at the changes made on these dogs. Just ignore them and if I were you I'd quit that forum.


I agree with you. This is also what I tried to tell them with no success. I'm not part of their forum anymore


----------



## onyxena

LOL I think this happens in every forum. I have BYB GSDs and recently got a Shiloh puppy so I just browse here and rarely say anything. I personally like the variations of GSDs that are possible! I realize they aren't all "to the standard" but I think in this world there is plenty of room for all of them and of course we should have the purest lines preserved as well. Hope this forum is more to your liking!


----------



## onyxena

killed another thread.....why is it every time I join in a thread it ends???


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

onyxena said:


> killed another thread.....why is it every time I join in a thread it ends???


I was close to getting a Shiloh years ago, from Tina Barber herself. I don't remember exactly what happened that I didn't...

I saw the pics you posted of your Shiloh--lovely!

Susan


----------



## SuperG

What is the name of this French forum regarding GSDs ?

A link would be nice.

I'd like to check it out.


SuperG


----------



## Mickeynads

Hello sorry I missed the new comments. I put the link on my first post but I think it has been removed by the moderator which I can understand. If you want the link, I can send it by private message


----------



## SuperG

Sure...PM it to me...I'm kind of curious about a French GSD forum....


SuperG


----------



## sebrench

I just want to say that Enakai is gorgeous. I remember seeing pictures of her as a puppy in a post some time ago and thinking she was beautiful. I like variety. I personally wish that the standard allowed more colors, though I don't see that ever changing. I do think the SV started allowing long-coats--I wouldn't have thought that would happen either.


----------



## Steve Strom

SuperG said:


> Sure...PM it to me...I'm kind of curious about a French GSD forum....
> 
> 
> SuperG


I could't find it, but I did give up pretty easy.


----------



## SuperG

Steve Strom said:


> I could't find it, but I did give up pretty easy.



I remember looking a while ago and couldn't find anything.....probably my dialect...


SuperG


----------



## Castlemaid

I don't know if this is the forum that Mickey was on, but here is a French GSD forum:

Berger allemand, Forum du BA ? Page d?index


----------



## SuperG

Castlemaid said:


> I don't know if this is the forum that Mickey was on, but here is a French GSD forum:
> 
> Berger allemand, Forum du BA ? Page d?index



Thanks...That looks like it....I wonder how I will be received posting in English....LOL/


SuperG


----------



## Mary Beth

SuperG said:


> Thanks...That looks like it....I wonder how I will be received posting in English....LOL/
> 
> SuperG


I'm a member of Forum du Berger Allemand - the French forum cited by Castlemaid. It is an excellent forum with lots of valuable information. An inroduction is required to join and the first 10 posts must be approved by a moderator. All the posts are in French. As to how you would be received posting in English, just ask yourself, how would someone who posts in a language other than English be received on this forum


----------



## Mickeynads

Castlemaid said:


> I don't know if this is the forum that Mickey was on, but here is a French GSD forum:
> 
> Berger allemand, Forum du BA ? Page d?index


Hello and thanks for posting the link. It's indeed that one  
You can search for my name Mickeynads and you'll find my post about Enakai (my first and last post on there)


----------



## Mickeynads

sebrench said:


> I just want to say that Enakai is gorgeous. I remember seeing pictures of her as a puppy in a post some time ago and thinking she was beautiful. I like variety. I personally wish that the standard allowed more colors, though I don't see that ever changing. I do think the SV started allowing long-coats--I wouldn't have thought that would happen either.


Thanks for your nice and positive message. I wish the same but like you said I can't see that changing any time soon which is a shame.


----------



## SuperG

Mary Beth said:


> I'm a member of Forum du Berger Allemand - the French forum cited by Castlemaid. It is an excellent forum with lots of valuable information. An inroduction is required to join and the first 10 posts must be approved by a moderator. All the posts are in French. As to how you would be received posting in English, just ask yourself, how would someone who posts in a language other than English be received on this forum


Me being me....I would take parts of the post and run them through Google translator and then try and respond in the same language...but that's just me, yeah I'd butcher the language and possibly be ridiculed but that would on the other person..nothing wrong with trying. I bet you were thinking I'd of answered your question differently

Qui ne risque rien n'a rien,

SuperG


----------



## Mary Beth

pas du tout - bonne chance 

(not at all - good luck)


----------



## Nigel

Steve Strom said:


> I could't find it, but I did give up pretty easy.


Lol!!!


----------



## SuperG

I'm a bit embarrassed that Nigel caught that and I didn't.....

Yes a definite good laugh. 


SuperG


----------

